# School stadium



## Debatsdirc (Oct 30, 2019)

Our High School football stadium was painted by a contractor and within a year the red walls faded to rust color and the doors pink. I now have a work order to paint front and (doors that were painted with oil). This painting contractor keeps using modac on walls and every color is fading. Any recommendations on a high performance red thet will hold up to sunlight? I used OSHA orange Coronado Rust Skat on some playground equipment 2 years ago and it covered well and held color. I was thinking of using that.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Oils in most vibrant color will not do well. Your best bet would be a high performance acrylic like SW Shercryl or if you want to stay solvent based, an exterior urethane would be ideal, either one part or two.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BM P22 or Rust Scat oil are urethane alkyd, great exterior color retention and very durable. waterborne rust scat or any other dtm acrylic is fine too. corotech 'command' will be another good option here in a few months.


----------

